# Hammer Drills



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm just curious what your opinion is as far as what is the best VALUE in a rotary hammer drill with SDS chuck. Is hilti worth the added cost? What about Bosch & Hitachi? Others?

The company I work for uses Bosch Bull Dogs for 1/4"-3/4" hole drilling for various inserts, etc. I'm thinking I'd like to at some point get my own hammer drill and if I do I'd like one with a chipping function for light duty chipping applications. The Bosch's are good hammer drills (the ones we use at work) but don't have the chipping functions although I know the next drill up from the ones we use do (the 7/8" models). Hitachi has me curious. I've used a Hitachi demo hammer recently and it hit hard and it was pretty well used at the time I used it (helped a buddy chip up his basement floor to replace his drainage piping). 

Hitachi rated fairly well in this article: http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1490&articleID=501400

Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I owned the Hitachi for about a year, great tool. But because I am a tool whore I sold it off and got the Hilti. That ruined me. Great tool but at the same time, they both get the job done just the same. I'm not a huge fan of Bosch...mainly because I hate their tankless units with a passion ...haa, kidding. No I really do hate their tankless...tools are well made but for what your asking about Hilti or Hitachi is my vote.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would stay away from dewalt. I own several bosch rotohammers and have never hade a problem with any of them. And yes, bosch tankless units suck but it doesn't transfer over to their tools. I think hilti is good to but waaaay overpriced for what you get. Bosch is the best value IMHO.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hilti.

Worth every dime.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

you need the bosch. it's lite, versatile. it take a licking & keeps on ticking. good for tapcon to coring.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to say the Hiti as well, I have always loved them


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd have to say Hilti...On that note, I've also had good success getting stuff on ebay, never got a bad deal to date, :bangin:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

HILTI dominates.:gunsmilie: An older thread on rotary hammers.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> HILTI dominates.:gunsmilie: An older thread on rotary hammers.


Most people that complain about Hilti being overly expensive have never experienced their service, or the warranty which guarantees you will never pay more than 1/3 the replacement cost if the tool is unrepairable, for life. Almost all my power tools are made by Hilti, the exceptions being the tools they don't offer, like portable bandsaws.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Chocolate, Watches, Cars, Rotary hammers. See the pattern ?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

We use Bosch and a Harbor Freight $59 (on sale) hammer drills. And for the money, that little HF isn't bad. Comes with a set of bits too. Used it for two years,NO problems. I'm amazed!


----------

